# Dairy Goat Journal?



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anybody read the Dairy Goat Journal ? Has anyone read the article on "choosing a herd sire "? Would you have chosen that buck that was selected for a herd sire ? I am beginning to think ,that a good goat is in the eye of the beholder !! If my boer buck looked like than N in the magazine, I would cull him , heck, I would never choose him for a N herd sire..


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

What is wrong with this buck? For me he looks long bodied, a trade I like, nice rump angle and strong back. don't care to much about his front assembly but it could be because how the picture was taken.
I don't choose my buck how he looks like but how his dam and sisters look and milk.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The quality of a magazine is in direct corralation to the quality of writers in the magazine....Enough said!!!! United Caprine News, even our Becky writes in it  Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep! I won't be wasting my money on DGJ again.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, not all of their writers are of questionable quality. Tim King does a pretty good job, he did our family farm article for them.
But I do have to question why a while back they had someone from Arkansas write about protecting your goats in cold weather! Heck their cold is our balmy day here in Iowa!
Tim


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

I happen to read both DGJ and UCN. Everything I hear/read about goats I take with a grain of salt because so much information is out there, both good and bad. Because DGJ is so easily accessible to new goat owners I feel like they have a huge responsibility to publish on target information. Several years ago I picked up a copy. This copy had photos, one of which was a kid sitting on a goats back like he was riding her. I was horrified!!! Later I found out these were the ADGA photo contest winners. I about lost my mind. I wonder how many beginners thought this was cute, put their children on their goats causing back problems, had a horrible experience with goats and left the industry. I think a more appropriate way to handle the photo, or one like it, would be to address the problems this behavior causes with an article like the one Sue Reith wrote several years ago about the skeletal system. Her article clearly states never do this.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I totally agree with "the grain of salt" statement. There are a few "authors"?????????? that there's no way in hades I'd take advice from!!! When you've only been in goats a few years and your publishing articles for the public???Pffft...they get caught doing copywrite infringement...Oh, I FORGOT, they already have!!! :rofl
Nawww...I'll get my information from someone that's been there, done that. AND with the correct info. and research. 
Kaye


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki your commission check should be in the mail . I just order United Caprine news.

Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh I wish!!!

Tim it's not the articles like yours, its the information articles that are just beyond belief at times. And even allowing someone who has been in goats 3 or 4 years to write articles, and with information in them that is really awful, and other sentences that I do believe have been posted on our forums before   And I am not teasing. There is alot of that out there...shoot fix some missspelled words, the way someone talks and their ..... they do  and you can sound pretty durn smart for someone in Arkansas  and for someone in MICHIGAN!!!! Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Jolene, I had a discusion with a fellow goat breeder "big Name" in my area about NOT letting children on goat backs, I was Poo Poo'ed. So I dropped it. they are letting their 4-5 year old daughter ride does but "Hey the does LIKE it! and she's Not heavy enough to do damage" 
I have no Idea, and don't have sue's article in front of me about How much weight is too much child, but I know Children, teach them it's o.k. to ride the goats, and they'll keep on riding the goats, even after you tell them no you're too big now.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

It is called "A Stitch in Time" by Sue Reith and is in Goat 101
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=8.msg28#msg28


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra, do you think they'ld give me EVIL Looks if I dropped it off at their Meat deli ? he he he Ild better mmob


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

Depends how much meat you buy at their deli.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I don't buy any meat at their deli : ) we raise our own for the most part, they just happen to be around the corner in the inside farmers market barn from my stand.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally Sherrie, I would do it. If I were near you, I'd say "give it to me, I'll take it!" sometimes you have to smack these people between the eyes before they can see and hey, and if it read it and think 'well maybe we shouldn't do that anymore' well, you've just done a service to their goat.
Just do it nicely & with good intentions.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

well, they have been less than respectful towards me eversince I first met them "a little My goat herd is better than yours mentality going on." Heaven forbid that I try to tell them anything. He's been in goats a long long time. I told him when I met him I was working Hard at improving my nubian herd and getting there they appraise good, but I do have nice saanens, which I'm also working on them also they appraise out 85-90 the five of them. He looked at me and said anybody can breed good saanens. My mouth dropped. another time He asked why I hadn't attended nationals in 06 and I had told him My teenager who was supposed to milk for me and hold down the fort that week left me in a lerch when he decided NOT to. He told me they don't have Anything on their farm that won't place at least 3rd so they don't have to leave any at home. again I stared at him open mouthed. I guess I was just aghast that he'ld speak down to me, when they don't Know me. Obliously when they are freshening 30 does they do have more animals then they can take and show let alone mathmatically place the first 3 places, plus hello the bucks. and I don't like to take little jr kids to show. So I pretty much don't talk to them unless approached. I'm too busy selling all that soap from my inferior goats anyhow tee hee hee. :rofl


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

geesh some people . And what you cannot breed nice Saanens ....I will go hit them for you !!!!

Bet if you compare paychecks from your goats to his you win .


Patty


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I am NOT knocking all the articles in DGJ as our own Emily Dixon that's here at the site has her butchering skills article this month with "How to Butcher" goats.
Where is Emily tho ? :shrug


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

so for people who use their wethers as back goats what are the max weights? or is this different because of the weight distribution? I couldn't imagine trying to let some kid try and ride my goats like a horse... they'd kill the poor kid. lol.

-Melissa


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

There Must be a weight limit, but the packs do distribute weight a Lot more then a child sitting up right bouncing up and down.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Bella Star said:


> I am NOT knocking all the articles in DGJ as our own Emily Dixon that's here at the site has her butchering skills article this month with "How to Butcher" goats.
> Where is Emily tho ? :shrug


 They also published off of my website how to build your own milker. I also think there is good things in this magazine. I'm sure some of it, as in all publications is just a bunch of pooey, but still there isn't a whole lot of goat publications out there and I like reading about goats. I get this magazine. I also get the ABGA Boer goat magazine, but it is all ads. They really need to get some more articles in there.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

I 2nd that ABGA mag. is nothing but advertisements. the only reason I look through it is to see all the nice looking bucks. (I secretly covet them big boys) once in a great while they do have an interesting article or two.

-Melissa


----------



## UnRuli Acres (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> There is alot of that out there...shoot fix some missspelled words, the way someone talks and their ..... they do  and you can sound pretty durn smart for someone in Arkansas  and for someone in MICHIGAN!!!!


HEY! I missed this entirely! Geesh Vicki, you are SO bad! (so where is the shaking fist emoticon?)


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

Unruliacres are you contributing to the DGJ?
I'm not getting this magazine on a regular basis, but from time to time there are interesting things to read.
Isn't the breeding chart in the goatkeeping 101 section from DGJ? So, it can't be all that bad


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Bella Star said:


> I am NOT knocking all the articles in DGJ as our own Emily Dixon that's here at the site has her butchering skills article this month with "How to Butcher" goats.
> Where is Emily tho ? :shrug


I'm here!=) Just not posting much due to a BUSY schedule. I was happy to be contacted by DGJ about my butchering article....it was the first time I got paid for it.LOL!! I don't subscribe to DGJ though, so I really can't comment on their articles.<shrug>


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes the chart was from DGJ but it came from VT or NH extention agent I think . I should remember as I was the one who emailed for it . getting old su**s


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They contacted Emily via HT, which was owned by countryside magazine which the folks who publish countryside magazine now publish Dairy Goat Journal. Now the old Journal was an excellent informative magazine.

Gabe, little is published in the goat world that wasn't off a site like this or a University site first. Most info comes from lay dairy goat women. Vicki


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

Vicki don't worry, i learned very early in my childhood not to believe everything only because it was written in a book 
This is true with newspapers and magazines as well. I guess what I wanted to say is, from time to time there might be a good article in the DGJ, and maybe not everything is true only because it comes from UCN.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I had an older lady let me read all of her DGJ from back in the 70,and 80s there might of even been a few 60s. I read on them for probably eight months. There was a lot of technical articles in them back then. I get DGJ now and like to read the dairy diary article and a few of the other articles. Most of it is just cutesy though, and some of the authors are of questionable integrity, as Kaye eluded to.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Chris,


> I get this magazine. I also get the ABGA Boer goat magazine, but it is all ads. They really need to get some more articles in there


 I get DGJ also as I also like reading about goats !! and I get the ABGA Boer goat too.. I emailed the ABGA magazine at the email listed on the site and the email was undelivered :O ,you are so right as it mostly ad's and pretty photos


----------

